# Kakashi (Naruto) Vs. Carnage (Spiderman)



## Griever (Jul 25, 2009)

Place: New York.
Character's: Kakashi has all the skills he had in Naruto exept for the MS.

For those who don't know this is Carnage.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2009)

In New York Kakashi gets with an SUV to the face.
Anywhere else, Kakashi manages to kill kearny, but the simibionte takes over him anyway.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

Which Carnage are we using? Cletus Kasady, Ben Reily, or the Silver Surfer one?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Which Carnage are we using? Cletus Kasady, Ben Reily, or the Silver Surfer one?



Does silver sufer even need a simibionte?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Does silver sufer even need a simibionte?



Probably not, but Carnage did bond with the Silver Surfer once.


----------



## Griever (Jul 25, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Which Carnage are we using? Cletus Kasady, Ben Reily, or the Silver Surfer one?



Cletus Kasady he's my personal favorite Carnage.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

Cletus Kasady murders Kakashi. You took away his MS and without it, I don't think he can do much damage to Carnage.


----------



## Griever (Jul 25, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Cletus Kasady murders Kakashi. You took away his MS and without it, I don't think he can do much damage to Carnage.



Hmm, do you think it's too disadvantageous for Kakashi not to have the MS?.


----------



## Federer (Jul 25, 2009)

Didn't it take the Fantastic Four, Venom and Spider-man to take down Carnage? What's Kakashi gonna do?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

Carnage drains Kakashi's life force with his tentacles or Kakashi gets hit by spikes or decapitated by an Axe. Depends on what Carnage feels like using.


----------

